# rescued kitty not sure what breed he is!



## araslanian_ (Dec 31, 2019)

My grandmother used to feed this kitty, unfortunately, she passed so now he’s living with me. I took him to a vet in Mexico because that’s where he was living but they could only tell me he was a boy. Haha. I don’t know how many months he is or what kind of breed he is, can someone help me out? Much much much appreciated? Also he has bright yellow eyes if that helps and a long tail!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's a DSH, Domestic Short Haired cat. No specific breed, just adorable. He looks like a very proper gentleman in that picture, a little sweetheart. Kind of hard to tell his age, but you can generally guess by his weight. Like 4 lbs. is 4 months, 5 lbs.5 months old.


----------



## araslanian_ (Dec 31, 2019)

marie73 said:


> He's a DSH, Domestic Short Haired cat. No specific breed, just adorable. He looks like a very proper gentleman in that picture, a little sweetheart. Kind of hard to tell his age, but you can generally guess by his weight. Like 4 lbs. is 4 months, 5 lbs.5 months old.


Thank you so much! He’s such a loving boy and I’ll be sure to tell him you think he’s adorable hehe, he’ll blush. You’re awesome and once again thank you for your answer it honestly helps me understand what he needs so much better. I hope you have a great new year?


----------

